# RIP GM Ben Luna Lema



## Toasty (Jan 7, 2003)

Was saddened to read on the Eskrima Digest of the recent passing of GM Ben Lema, founder of the Lightning Scientific Arnis system.
Another "great one" is gone.  
My condolences to the LSAI family.




Rob


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 8, 2003)

Respects to the family and students.
And a reminder, once again, that the older generation is fast leaving us.  If there is someone you want to train with, even once, make the comittment to yourself and go; the old masters are a vanishing treasure.
Excuse the rant mixed in.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 16, 2003)

My condolences to the late GM Ben Lema's family and students.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 16, 2003)

My condolences as well...

Lightening scientific is something I would really like to experience. I hope the art remains in tact by its many successors.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tokwa _
> *Hi arnisador,
> 
> Sorry, no successors, yet.
> ...



Tokwa,

Thank You for this feedback and information. Please keep us posted.


My Condolences go out to the Family and Practitioners of LSAI.
 :asian: 

Highest Regards


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Oct 16, 2003)

I believe Mang Ben passed away sometime around early this year. About January. I was actually planning to go and visit him.When I made my plans it was too late. I went home in March and I did not even meet him. 

Mang Ben was considered one of the best fighters in the FMA. This was acknowledged by my teacher GM Ernesto Presas. He was strict and made sure all his students can fight. A real big loss for us. He was the one who never got exposed in the world of FMA too much. But he was respected even by the late Antonio Ilustrisimo.


----------



## tokwa (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAKANPOPOT _
> *I believe Mang Ben passed away sometime around early this year. About January. I was actually planning to go and visit him.When I made my plans it was too late. I went home in March and I did not even meet him. *



I'm sorry you weren't able to see him.  A lot of them were shocked themselves when they just saw the Rapid Journal Magazine (A local martial arts periodical) flashing the picture of the GM.  They just knew then that the master had died 6 months ago.  This shocking news doesn't limit to outsiders but to even his former students as well.

Further details about LSAI would be announced soon.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 16, 2003)

.


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Oct 17, 2003)

I actually saw the bad news in the Sangkil Karasak(I hope I spelled it right). Which is one of the more active websites about Mang Ben's art. I was looking for someone to contact for my plans. I used to talk to Mang Ben all the time. Because my teacher was a student of his. He was a very quiet man. But put sticks in his hands and it was amazing. You can see how fraile he was in the mentioned website with pictures of him sitting with his students. It was not the Mang Ben I knew. I was surprised. I wish the LSAI group the best.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 18, 2003)

*  .*


----------



## arnisador (Oct 23, 2003)

Thread split to:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11254

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

